# Can't adjust shutter speed in Canon A590



## kylefoley76 (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't adjust the shutter speed in my camera.  I've attached the relevant section in the owner's manual, then I made this youtube video of myself trying to find the shutter speed.  As you can see my camera is slightly different from that portrayed in the owner's manual.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

Take it off auto mode.


----------



## willis_927 (Feb 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Take it off auto mode.



This


----------



## kylefoley76 (Feb 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Take it off auto mode.



it was on auto mode but that did not work.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

kylefoley76 said:
			
		

> it was on auto mode but that did not work.



Yes, I know it was on auto mode. That's why it didn't work. Take it off auto mode.


----------



## kylefoley76 (Feb 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> kylefoley76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see why you were confused by my last post.  poor wording on my part.  i meant you were right that it was on auto mode, so i tried landscape and portrait and a few others and those did not work.


----------



## reaper7534 (Feb 11, 2013)

You need to be in full manual mode or tv mode I believe to change shutter speed.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

Landscape and portrait mode are also pre-set modes that don't allow you to adjust the parameters of your camera. Manual mode does, if your camera has a manual mode.


----------



## kylefoley76 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that fixed things.  Thanks a lot to all those who helped me out.


----------

